# Breeding Efforts for first time.



## Americhicken (Feb 21, 2016)

Breeding efforts just started.
Now I wait 15 days to make sure the eggs are purebred eggs.
Then the incubation starts since none of these hens are broody.

My favorite Breed is the Black and White or as they call them here in Spain 
"PINTA PINTA"


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice chickens and set ups! It will be interesting to see how things develop!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck with your breeding project.I've seen chickens from different countries and noticed all chickens look alike,no matter what country they were from.


----------



## Americhicken (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Very nice chickens and set ups! It will be interesting to see how things develop!


This is only 4/20 of my chickens I have a lot more but I do not have pure bred males to breed them yet. My wallet is empty. =O Roosters go for about 25-50 euro here...so 30-60 USD.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Roosters mostly go for free here, LOL. Depending on what you want.


----------



## Americhicken (Feb 21, 2016)

Try not to rub that in or I might cry. HA


----------

